# All of the Money Andrew Tate has yet he wont pay for a chin wing/genio



## 6ft4 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## WomenHateShortMen (May 4, 2022)

he isn't ultra rich like he claims its a facade

However he does have enough money to betabuxx


----------



## Oberyn (May 4, 2022)

Status+dark triad+tall+Rich

No need for surgery but still bothers me every time when I see his side profile jfl


----------



## fogdart (May 20, 2022)

6ft4 said:


>



Paying for surgeries will mean that he agrees with blackpill, which will tank his grift. How's he going to convince subhumans to buy his course if he himself admits he's subhuman?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 20, 2022)

Recessed lower third is an advantage in fighting (he was a pro kickboxer).


----------



## ropemax (May 20, 2022)

Why would he want to do that


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 20, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Why would he want to do that


b-but the teenagers on incels.com said my chin is about 3mm behind my lips


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 20, 2022)

Disgusting recessed fucking subhuman should really get bimax and genio


----------

